# Three tags, One week, and a Muzzy



## wyograd (Jan 3, 2015)

Good companionship, good weather, and lots of luck makes for a great muzzleloader season.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, congrats!! Looks like it was a season that'll be hard to duplicate!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I love that big 5. Nice job.-----SS


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, what a fantastic hunt! Great buck and bull!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome buck and bull! Congrats on the cow too! Congratulations on a great season


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

wow; I'd like a chance just to stand next to you hopping a little luck might rub off on me 
Congrats on the great hunt


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats on your hunts. You are definitely filling up the freezer.


----------



## Drake1301 (Oct 23, 2012)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow congrats!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Gotta love all that meat in the freezer! Congrats on a great year!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

nice! that looks like the campground we camp in. If this is on the Boulder Mts. which I'd bet 10 dollars it is.. looks like a boulder bull too. call me crazy but, I think the genes down there are unmistakable .


----------



## wyograd (Jan 3, 2015)

Did anybody bet Goosefreak? If so, you just lost ten dollars.


----------

